# 7mm STW rounds



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

I have one box of Hornady Precision Hunter 7 mm shooting times Western 162 grain eld-x for sale. These were bought for me by someone else and cannot use them because I have a 7mm Remington Magnum paid $62 for the Box asking 50 dollars located in Medina thanks for looking price negotiable just want them out of the house.

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim white (Feb 19, 2018)

pipedream said:


> I have one box of Hornady Precision Hunter 7 mm shooting times Western 162 grain eld-x for sale. These were bought for me by someone else and cannot use them because I have a 7mm Remington Magnum paid $62 for the Box asking 50 dollars located in Medina thanks for looking price negotiable just want them out of the house.
> 
> Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


 Take them to your local gun shop they may trade you a Box for your 7 mm magnum


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Did not receive your pm you can text me at 440-212-9622

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## pipedream (Aug 31, 2014)

Sold thanks ogf and nice meeting you John

Sent from my LM-Q730 using Tapatalk


----------



## DH56 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Bill- and nice meeting you as well.


----------

